# Aportes para show laser



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Vi este video y como diría "Dano" se me salto la chaveta.

YouTube - MINISTRY Laser show projection

Se me ocurrió como armar algo similar y detalles mas, detalles menos tengo todo mas o menos estructurado en mi cabeza.

Todo menos un pequeño detalle, tengo varios led láser de alta potencia pero son infrarrojos, o sea no se ve un “rábano”.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=5332

Es un proyecto solo teórico, no pretendo realizarlo, pero me parece un ejercicio interesante para el intelecto.

Hecha la "intro" paso a las preguntas
¿ Como transformar el espectro invisible a visible ? y de ser posible variando color


No importa el rendimiento porque potencia hay en exceso.


Si alguien tiene la amabilidad de decirme como se postea un video le quedare eternamente agradecido, o por lo menos un rato.


----------



## Dano (May 17, 2008)

La potencia de esos lasers ronda los 1.2W.

Yo tengo los planos en mi cabeza para construirme un laser algún dia pero por falta de tiempo no lo e podido concretar.

Estoy en un proyecto secreto


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 17, 2008)

Realmente increible, practicamente un Holograma la chica bailando. ahora una preguntonta, el laser no es malo para los ojos? usan alguna proteccion para esos shows, o es a cara eh pichicho nomas. 

A mi no me pregunte, que no sali de hacer triangulitos con el puntero laser y dos motorsitos.


----------



## Dano (May 17, 2008)

Creo que se debería usar porque los laser de mano dice que no se puede apuntar a los ojos, asi que un laser de más de 1W ni hablar.

Lo que es cuando te da en la cara un laser verde de 1.2W no vez nada  , y esto no debe ser bueno.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 17, 2008)

Lo de .la chica no me parece que sea hecho con el laser, creo o esta echo con n un proyector o es parte de algun trapecista o similar.

Como haces para que el laser solo ilumine un punto y no toda una trayectoria?

Por aqui ya se hablo del tema de modificar el color y por lo que se ve no es viable.
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewforum.php?f=11&sid=ffb06b596aa8f87ad514245b6ccbbb61


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> ...Como haces para que el laser solo ilumine un punto y no toda una trayectoria?...



Parecido al barrido de un televisor, apago el láser pero dejo trabajando el sistema de deflexión mecánica, cuando vuelvo a encender el punto directamente aparece en otro lugar.
O sea necesito los mismos sincronismos que un TV, con la diferencia que el barrido es por medios mecánicos


----------



## Dano (May 17, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> tiopepe123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMM.... eso parece un proyector más que otra cosa

Habia un video en youtube que hacia algo parecido pero en 3D una idea complemtamente inovadora, ahora no lo encuentro, pero si alguien sabe que lo suba


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 17, 2008)

Tienen razon, no es el laser el que dibuja ala chica, esta mas abajo el foco de luz, si parece un proyector dibujando en una cortina de humo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 30, 2008)

la chica, esta echa por lasers. simplemente parece que abajo hay un foco de luz por el efecto que da la sumatoria de los 3 colores de lasers. ya sabem rgb. y la trayectoria si se fijan si se ve. si buscan un poco en la red de redes van a ver varios videos asi, y todos son echos con laser. obviamente no de la potencia que nosotros podemos usar y comprar baratos. en algunos casos estos equipos cuentan con laser de mas de 5 watts. saludos


----------



## El nombre (May 31, 2008)

Para hacer la luz visible en todo su trayecto tiene que ser un sitio con aire corrompido. Un buen sistema es el uso de Humo (o local de fumadores)
Para crear un tubo basta con refejar el haz sobre un disco espejo que de vueltas y desequilibrado. reflejandolo  dos veces  puedes hacer todas las figuras de Lissajous. todo dependerá de la velocidad de los motores.
Cebec tenía uno que funcionaba así y lo hacia muy bien. La potencia era de 0,5W (o menos) y sobraba para efectos en pequeños locales


----------



## danko_tdq (May 31, 2008)

Será que para dibujar la chica hacen coincidir los 3 laser (RGB) en puntos en el espacio y por eso no se ve tanto la trayectoria de cada uno? Es decir, por ahi no se ve porque cada uno por separado no tiene la suficiente potencia para marcar la trayectoria pero juntos marcan a la chica con claridad. 

Puede ser?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 31, 2008)

tienen suficiente potencia, pero combinan los 3 colores para que resulte el blanco, y con ese haz blanco unico dibujan con el scanner. por eso parece que hay un proyector por debajo


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 31, 2008)

concidero que equipos de esa categoria y con ese nivel poseen una tecnologia que jamas podremos imitar desde nuestras casas.

y lo digo por experiencia, hace tiempo que intento inventar algo con lasers, pero se me hace imposible.

se necesitan los lasers de alta potencia, se necesita el gabinete, se necesita de un programa computarizado que maneje servos de altisimo rendimiento.

en fin, yo no intentaria eso ni con guita de sobra.

nos vemos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 31, 2008)

nooo, mas vale, es jodidisimo. en algunos paises se pueden comprar las placas y motores necesarios y hacer uno el programa pero aparte de ser caro es complicadisimo


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (May 31, 2008)

miren aca, este se hizo uno muy bueno. y se ve el color blanco. ademas de explicar como lo obtiene    

http://www.laser-man.co.uk/2006/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=75&Itemid=6


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 31, 2008)

siguiendo con el tema
http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/20/holographic-bill-gates-terrorizes-kuala-lumpur-tech-conference/


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 1, 2008)

Muy buenas las imagenes, muy bueno el video...
el principio de funcionamiento ya lo conozco...la cosa es hacerlo...
hasta el chasis y los coolers llego.

cuando hay que conseguir lentes concavos y convexos, lasers de media potencia, lentes reflectores, y demas placas para controlar desde la pc...

por lo menos ami...desde santoto argentina...se me hace imposible...

y habria que evaluar el tema precio y trabajo para compararlo a comprar uno hecho.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 1, 2008)

claro, si, se complica desde estos pagos. igual, podes hecer un espirografo y divertirte de lo lindo. hace 2 dias que compre un puntero verde de 5 mw, cunado me canse de enfocar lo que sea lo pongo en el espirografo y subo imagenes. les parece?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 25, 2008)

aca tienen un videito de mi espirografo laser, no es el actual, ya que no lo tengo a mano como para ponerle los nuevos lasers:  

YouTube - espirografo laser


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 28, 2008)

Si amigo eso es lo q yo tenia previsto, y con varios laser de distintos colores estaria fabuloso.

se logran muy buenos efectos debido a las retensiónes de la optica. no se lo q se lograria con varios laser y espirografos.

lo lindo seria q el otro sistema fuese mas accecible.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Jun 28, 2008)

te comento, este espirografo lo hice con 3 motorcitos de los que hacen vibrar los joystick de playstation , 3 espejitos comunes, 3 potenciometros para regular la velocidad de cada motor(nada de pwm ni nada de otro mundo), un simple press switch para el laser. despues use un  gabinete de regrabadora de dvd como gabinete para el laser. usando como laser el diodo laser que traia la regrabadora. fuente de alimentacion=2 pilas de 1,5v cada una. ahora toy viendo si puedo hacer algo con motores pap como los scanneres comerciales. saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 28, 2008)

yo hice algo parecido con dos motorcitos de compactera, los flaquitos y alargaditos. y dos espejitos muy delgados de una camara de fotos vieja.

usaba 4 bit del puerto paralelo y la manejaba en Basic, asi derecho viejo. y se logran efectos muy interesantes.

Podes por ejemplo hacer una estrella de muchas puntas, y convertirla en una redondela con muchas lineas y hacerla girar para un lado o para otro, es muy sensilloy vistoso.

Despues hice un arreglo con dos parlantitos con unos ejesitos de alambre pegados en el centro que movian dos pivotes, para generar un barrido vertical y potro horizontal, CASI logro escribir, pero no me daban los sincronismos, ni el tiempo para ponerme a renegar. Saludos


----------



## buitre (Jul 28, 2008)

quisiera saber con que tipo de software puedo bajar  videso de Youtube.....
porfa necesito ayuda ...... donde encuentro...
me han comentado del dontube pero tiene una mala resolucion.....
si es que hay otro pasamela por fa....


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 28, 2008)

podes usar una pagina http://keepvid.com/

ahi pones la direccion del youtube Ej: YouTube - Aerosmith-Janie's Got a Gun

y la pagina te da el enlace para el download directo. Eso si el archivo es .flv 

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 28, 2008)

Amigo y que usaste para controlar los motores planos.. ¿Un puente H integrado?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jul 29, 2008)

yo no use nada, directo del puerto.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 3, 2008)

Muchachos, no olviden al realizar estos sistemas lo que ocurrio hace poco en una disco con lasers de alta potencia. 15 personas quedaron ciegas y otras tantas estan con una disminucion del 50%.
si bien para shows lasers se uasn de media potencia, no dejan de ser dispositivos muiy incidentes en todo sentido, la frecuencia de un rayo lasery  la potencia, son muy peligrosas a la hora de hablar de la vista.

espero q tomen recaudos con estos sistemas.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 3, 2008)

obvio que hay que tener medidas de precaucion. si no me equivoco, para que se den una idea, un laser verde de 5 mw llega a 3km de distancia con un dia lindo. eso supuestamente, pero a no olvidar que los lasers de esa fiesta en rusia eran para aire libre,que esos si son repotente, en el orden de los watts y nunca deben apuntarse al publico. los salames que estaban con la iluminacion al ver que se les perdia el efecto por tener que usar la fiesta en una carpa apuntaron los lasers al publico. una locura.saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 29, 2008)

Busquen información sobre "GALVOS" en el amigo google, son los dipositivos encargados de la deflexion del haz


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 30, 2008)

si, se re zarparon. eso demuestra 1 vez más lo que siempre digo:

"ya no hay deejays que estudien sonido, no hay v jays q estudien iluminacion, sdolo hay gente que compra equipos y los usa para ganar dinero.

en otra epoca la gente estudiaba muchisimos años para hacer buen sonido. hoy en dia que tenemos la tecnologia y todo olo que antes hacia falta, las bandas cada vez son peores, incluso buscan nuevos metodos de agregar ruidos al sonido. ejemplo, wawa, fuzz, distorcion, vibratos, harmonicos, entre otros muchos.

yo siempre estudie, soy un gran aficionado del ben sonido y la iluminacion en fiestas. pero hay q estudiar.

saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 30, 2008)

ya lo recorri todo al tema galvos, en cuanto me puse a averiguar por pirmera vez de los equipos de laser comerciales. pero salen caros, y a mi forma de ver, yo no los podria hacer. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

Bueno de poder se puede y no es mucho quilombo, yo una vez arme un par pero tampoco queria dibujar el patron ilda a 30kps jeje  , solo queria tener un laser que se mueva   
al principio arme un sistema de deflexion con dos motores pap de 4 pasos por vuelta pero conectados de una forma media rara,en este momento no encuentro la información.  
despues galvos como los que te adjunto... que esos ya mejoraban mucho 

tambien se les puede agregar un sensor de posicion capacitivo para que tengan una respuesta mas precisa, aunque complican un poco el diseño.
en el rar estan todas las fotos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 30, 2008)

hasta conseguir los pap llegue, la pagina del boncha que hizo esos galvos caseros la tengo por algun lado, pero cuando la vi en ese momento habia algo que me resulto deficil, no me acuerdo que es lo que era. mi mayor problema es la parte del control de los pap, por que de los microcontroladores ni jota, y todo lo que vi en internet usan unas interfaces rarisimas con la pc y a precios exorbitantes y no en argentina, de hecho, averigue el costo de los espejos digamos, de repuesto de laser comerciales y duelen 9 dolares el espejito de un cm cuadrado, no es caro, lo aterrador es el precio de un laser potente, no me acuerdo la potencia pero era de algo asi como 300 mw rojo, con fuente incluida, por algo asi como 250 verdes, una locura.saludos


----------



## Guest (Ago 30, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> hasta conseguir los pap llegue, la pagina del boncha que hizo esos galvos caseros la tengo por algun lado, pero cuando la vi en ese momento habia algo que me resulto deficil, no me acuerdo que es lo que era. mi mayor problema es la parte del control de los pap, por que de los microcontroladores ni jota, y todo lo que vi en internet usan unas interfaces rarisimas con la pc y a precios exorbitantes y no en argentina, de hecho, averigue el costo de los espejos digamos, de repuesto de laser comerciales y duelen 9 dolares el espejito de un cm cuadrado, no es caro, lo aterrador es el precio de un laser potente, no me acuerdo la potencia pero era de algo asi como 300 mw rojo, con fuente incluida, por algo asi como 250 verdes, una locura.saludos



Tu dime donde encontrar espejos profesionales y yo te digo donde encontrar medio vatio de laser rojo a 100$ y 50mW verde a 20$


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

Para hacer lo que te comentaba de los motores pap no hacen falta microcontroladores   , el esquema es como te muestro en el adjunto, lo que pasa al conectarlo de esa forma es que el motor se queda entre dos pasos por decirlo de alguna manera y de ahi lo que haces alimentas la entrada del opamp con una tension entre +vcc y tierra y con esto moves el espejo, entendes lo que te quiero decir? 

lo que si para tener una buena deflexion necesitas que sea un motor con la menor cantidad de pasos posible, por ejemplo: si usas un pap de 48ppv el angulo entre un paso y otro es de 7,5 grados...o sea que lo vas a podes mover 3,75 grados para un lado y 3,75 para el otro.
En cuanto a lo del laser... lo que te conviene es comprarte uno verde porq lo bueno es que no hace falta humo para poder ver el haz... en mercadolibre venden uno de 30mw a 200 mas o menos,no se de que calidad serà... 
vos mas o menos que es lo que queres hacer?porq lo de manejarlo con la compu no es tan dificil


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 30, 2008)

me voy a poner a revisar eso que pusiste. por otro lado te cuento que ya me compre un puntero laser verde de mercado libre de 5mw a 150 mangos, y hasya ahora no se me rompio, dije hasta ahora. los pap que tengo no me acuerdo de cuantos pasos son pero me voy a fijar. digo con la compu por decir algo, me interesaria hacer algo asi como un cuadrado, una linea, una ola, y lo que se pueda hacer, pero ni idea como hacerlo. yo llegue hasta lo que se ve en el videito de post anteriores. para hemp, los espejos los conseguis en http://www.bigdipper.com.ar/bd/comprar.html y revisa por esa pagina por que te comunicas directamente con big dipper en argentina. te iba a poner el enlace en mercado libre, por que en un tiempo habia alguien que los vendia, pero no lo encontre. me dijeron que podes tener muy buenos espejos consiguiendo los espejos superficiales no en vidrio sino en acetato o acrilico o algun plastico, no se cual es pero los venden en las casas que trabajan con acrilico. si no encontras superficiales, los comunes van como piña si le sacas la capa de pintura que tienen por detras. saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

[/quote] Tu dime donde encontrar espejos profesionales y yo te digo donde encontrar medio vatio de laser rojo a 100$ y 50mW verde a 20$[/quote]

a mi me interesa lo del laser verde, mientras mas potente mejor... podrias compartir esa información con los del foro y no andar con chantajes ni con canjes  jajaja


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 30, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 como te fue con el laser ese de 5mw? se ve bien cuando lo moves medio rapido de un lado a otro? porq una vez me arme el tipico espirografo ese de 3 motores con un laser rojo de los punteros de menos de 5mw y cuando los aceleraba mucho se perdia el efecto


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 30, 2008)

te tiro la posta, con el puntero de los chinos, que es de menos de 1mw, si usas humo no se pierde el efecto, te adjunto fotos, y bastante rapido van los motores para hacer esa forma, la foto en que se ve una estrella de no se cuantas puntas en verdad en vivo lo ves como una estrella de solo 5 puntas, solo que la velocidad del obturador del celu capta varios movimientos. por otro lado tanto el verde como el rojo de 5mw se ven geniales cuando los moves. eso si , el verde se ve sin nada nada de humo, por que el ojo humano ve mejor ese color o algo asi, el rojo se ve mejor con humo, pero no se pierde el efecto en la pared. para demostraste eso no tengo video a la mano, pero en cuanto lo tenga lo subo. saludos


----------



## atodogas (Oct 19, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Bueno de poder se puede y no es mucho quilombo, yo una vez arme un par pero tampoco queria dibujar el patron ilda a 30kps jeje  , solo queria tener un laser que se mueva
> al principio arme un sistema de deflexion con dos motores pap de 4 pasos por vuelta pero conectados de una forma media rara,en este momento no encuentro la información.
> despues galvos como los que te adjunto... que esos ya mejoraban mucho
> 
> ...



me pasas la instrucciones para hacer los galvos


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 19, 2010)

Es lo que se ve en las fotos  aca tenes mas info https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...on-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886


----------

